# Sleep Walking Dog



## Blake Bowden (Mar 4, 2009)

FAIL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BgjH_CtIA"]YouTube - Bizkit the Sleep Walking Dog[/ame]


lol


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 4, 2009)

He did not sleep after that did he? HAHA


----------



## RJS (Mar 4, 2009)

I always get a "Video No Longer Available" message whenever I try to watch'em.  Is it just me?


----------



## owls84 (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw it. Man that is good stuff.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 4, 2009)

This looks more like a seizure.


----------



## jwardl (Mar 4, 2009)

RJS said:


> I always get a "Video No Longer Available" message whenever I try to watch'em.  Is it just me?



Using Chrome? Have Kaspersky A/V? Turn off Kaspersky before clicking on the link.


----------



## RJS (Mar 4, 2009)

jwardl said:


> Using Chrome? Have Kaspersky A/V? Turn off Kaspersky before clicking on the link.



No, not Chrome.  I see the message it in Firefox and Safari.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 4, 2009)

lol....good stuff...


----------

